# Variador de Frecuencia LS



## tesla (Jul 28, 2012)

Tengo un variador de frecuencia ls, no lo he arrancado por que tengo un problema. (consultando el manual) no he encontrado el conexionado con alimentacion de la propia fuente del variador (24Vdc) necesito entre usar las entradas digitales, la entrada analogica de corriente (4-20mA) entonces tiene una entrada I para el sensor (de 2 hilos) pero no se cual es el comun de la señal analogica, no quiero probar quiero estar seguro, aqui les adjunto el manual si alguien me puede echar una mano.
Saludos!


----------



## RolandoDMT (Jul 31, 2012)

Tesla:

Los variadores de frecuencia por lo general utilizan entradas digitales para arrancar y parar la marcha, y las entradas analógicas para, de forma proporcional, variar la velocidad de salida (aunque existen casos en el que el variador tiene una función PID configurada y la señal de entrada sería el PV), en el caso de este variador, las entradas P1 y P2 sirven para el arranque y parada del variador y las entradas analógicas V1 e I para variar la velocidad ya sea por voltaje (0-10V) o corriente (4-20mA) respectivamente, (imagino que debes configurar el variador para escoger de referencia V1 ó I), en ambos casos el común para todas las entradas ya sea digitales ó analógicas es el CM. Al parecer funciona con lógica negada para las entradas digitales, ya que se envía 0V cuando activas una señal de entrada, en todo caso tambié posee una salida de 24 VCC, si es que configuras las entradas con lógica positiva, (nada de esto afecta a las entradas V1 e I), por lo general alimentas el variador en la parte de fuerza y esto basta para encenderlo, de ahí cableas el control, el común de tu señal de entrada de corriente I es como te vuelvo a repetir el CM que figura en la página 11 del manual.


----------



## tesla (Ago 4, 2012)

Gracias por tu respuesta, lo habia notado pero no estaba seguro ya que tenia la duda que, siendo mi señal analogica variable y la digital fija en 24Vdc el comun debia ser distinto, pero ya somos 2/0 asi que implementare el conexinado de esa forma. Te comento que el variador se accionara de la siguiente forma:

1 pulsador de arranque y uno de para, es decir, el pulsador NO(de arranque) activara un rele encapsulador y el NC(de parada) lo desactivara.
1 contacto remoto NC.
1 contacto remoto NO, proveniente de un sensor discreto.
1 transmisor de presion de 4-20mA de 2 hilos como referencia de velocidad.

Es ese el arranque, para un motor de 5HP en 220VAC, 3p 60Hz


----------



## capitanp (Ago 4, 2012)

ok cambio el tanteador a 3/0 saludos


----------



## soy yo (Ago 7, 2012)

Para marcha/parada de estos variadores yo uso un solo NO colocado en una selectora. Ya que mientras que la entrada tenga un 1 logico el variador marchara y cuando tengo un 0 logico se detiene. La entradas se configuran desde el parametro I18 a I24. Estos variadores tambien cuentan con la opcion de variacion de frecuencia por medio de pulsos. Es decir se configuran 2 entradas, una para subir y otra para bajar y cada vez que reciba un pulso (1 logico) subira o bajara la cantidad de hertz programados en el parametro.F64.
Saludos. 
Damian.-


----------



## tesla (Ago 8, 2012)

Hola damian, tengo una duda con respecto a la entrada analogica y a la alimentacion auxiliar para las entradas digitales.
No tengo una fuente externa asi que pienso usar la fuente del variador de 24Vdc, y tengo una señal analogica de corriente de 4 a 20 mA, como velocidad de referencia.
Entonces mi duda es sobre el comun (CM) pienso conectar la fuente a mis dos pulsadores (para el arranque y la frecuencia jog) por tanto estara en pnp, entonces pienso conectar los dos comunes y a su vez conectarlos con el negativo de mi señal analogica y el positivo obviamente en el borne "I".
Tengo otra duda, para habilitar la velocidad jog, necesita tambien estar conectado el arranque?
Tengo el variador ls de 5HP.


----------



## soy yo (Ago 10, 2012)

Buen dia, perdon por la demora pero estaba con otros "temitas".
El modo de control de frecuencia lo podes hacer por una opcion, o sea si vos queres usar 4-20mA no podes usar la funcion de jog. Con la funcion jog vos conectas 2, 3 o 4 señales a las bornes programables y dependiendo la programacion cada señal sera un valor de frecuencia asignado.

Si me contas bien el proyecto te doy una mano con el diagrama de conexiones. Si no entendi mal el variador comanda una bomba dependiendo la apertura de una valvula, es asi?

Saludos.
Damian.


----------



## tesla (Ago 11, 2012)

Gracias, mira te dire como es que deberia funcionar.

La velocidad del motor debe ser referenciada por la entrada analogica de corriente de 4 a 20mA de un transmisor de corriente.
Y el arranque se dara con un pulsador NO, y la parada con un NC, ahi es donde usare un rele encapsulado de 8 pines con un contacto abierto en P1.
A una determinada hora debe de encenderse la velocidad jog, con un contacto NO de un temporizador horario digital. Aqui habia pensado incluir la entrada P3 como habilitacion de velocidad jog y a su vez desabilitacion del pid para que la velocidad no se referencie con el transmisor de presion.
Por ultimo habra un contacto remoto NC que denergizara todo el procesa, que proviene de un sensor de humo.

Tengo un pequeño bosquejo en autocad, avisame si tienes ese software para postearlo.
Me gustaria me puedas ayudar con esto.
Gracias y saludos desde peru!



Por cierto, como te habia mencionado no usare una fuente de 24vdc, solo usare la fuente interna del variador.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 11, 2012)

Tesla configura el parametro I17 e I18 en 17! Al hacer esto el variador te queda configurado a tres hilos lo que quiere decir que P1 seria tu pulsador NO de arranque y P2 el pulsador NC de paro y asi te ahorras el rele, el parametro I19 setealo en 4 para que en la terminal P3 te quede el jog, El parametro I20 en 21 para la habilitacion y deshabilitacion del PID en la terminal P4! Por ultimo el parametro I21 en 18 para que se genere el fallo por el sensor de humo. Adjunta el archivo al foro para ver que en mas se te puede ayudar.

Saludos


----------



## soy yo (Ago 12, 2012)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Tesla configura el parametro I17 e I18 en 17! Al hacer esto el variador te queda configurado a tres hilos lo que quiere decir que P1 seria tu pulsador NO de arranque y P2 el pulsador NC de paro y asi te ahorras el rele, el parametro I19 setealo en 4 para que en la terminal P3 te quede el jog, El parametro I20 en 21 para la habilitacion y deshabilitacion del PID en la terminal P4! Por ultimo el parametro I21 en 18 para que se genere el fallo por el sensor de humo. Adjunta el archivo al foro para ver que en mas se te puede ayudar.
> 
> Saludos



Me han ganado de mano. Nada mas que agregar. Solo avalar lo que dice. Cualquier consulta estoy a tu dispocision.
Saludos.
Damian.


----------



## tesla (Ago 14, 2012)

Si uso el borne 24 (fuente interna del variador), cambio el switch a pnp. Pero entonces los 2 comunes (CM) lo conecto con la llegada negativa del transmisor de presion? (sensor de 2 hilos)



En arranque a tres hilos, necesito habilitar la entrada P1 (arranque) para habilitar mi velocidad JOG?
Creo que seria mas sencillo si separara el arranque por pulsadores con la de sensores.
Por eso use un rele para el arranque por pulsadores, y el arranque del sensor habilita en paralelo este arranque (todo referenciado con la velocidad del transmisor de presion).
Pero tengo la duda si para mi velocidad jog debo habilitar la entrada de Forward (ya sea en dos hilos o tres hilos) para poder usarla, o si solo puedo hacerlo con esa entrada.
Me ayudarian con el diagrama de conexiones, voy a subir un bosquejo en un rato xq no encuentro el archivo.

Saludos


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 14, 2012)

Tesla el JOG es completamente independiente al arranque a tres hilos y con respecto a la conexion de este sensor si es pasivo (2 hilos), solo lo debes conectar entre el borne 24 y el borne I (el borne I internamente tiene una R de 500 ohmios conectada a OV).

Saludos


----------



## tesla (Ago 14, 2012)

Entonces debo conectarlo entre el borne 24 y el I? pero voy a usar el borne 24 como alimentacion para mis entradas digitales, no deberia conectarlo al CM?



Si lo conecto en PNP debo usar el CM como comun negativo o de 0Vdc, por tanto pensaba conectar el borne 24 para alimentar mis entradas digitales y el CM lo iba a puntear (ya que hay 2) y conectarlo al negativo del sensor de 2 hilos.



Me gustaria podamos comunicarnos mas, podrias darme tu correo para enviarte mis avances? 
La verdad es que quiero saber como lo programare segun el cableado que haga.
Si no tengo una fuente externa, solo la fuente del variador, tengo que poner el switch en pnp, si es asi: debo puntear los CM? y conectarlos al negativo del transmisor de presion?
Puedo hacerlo a dos hilos de la siguiente forma?
P1: avance (activado por los pulsadores con el rele y en paralelo con el NO remoto)
P2: jog (del interrutor horario)
P3: reset de fallo
P4: parada por falla externa
Si es asi necestio habilitar el avance (P1) para que funcione en cualquier caso?


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 15, 2012)

Hola Tesla

Primero que todo quiero preguntar: los comandos de arranque, paro y jog van a ser con pulsadores o estos van ser comandados desde un PLC?

Si en todo caso van ser señales externas (contactos secos) por que cambiar la lógica de activación de las entradas? y por que quieres tomar el borne 24 para comun de activacion de las entradas???, si se hace esto hay que tener las precauciones del caso. El variador por defecto utiliza CM como comun.

Y el sensor se conecta entre el borne 24 y el borne I, no hay que puentear nada.

Saludos


----------



## tesla (Ago 15, 2012)

Hola Luis

Si, como te dije los comandos de arranque paro y jog seran con contactos secos.

Yo he visto en otro variadores como el powerflex y otros, que la entrada analogica de corriente se conecta a dos bornes, uno que podria ser I y el otro que es comun.
En este variador hay un borne I y entonces el borne 24 (que dice fuente de 24Vdc del variador) es el otro borne comun?
Entonces tengo 1 pulsador de arranque NO y uno de parada NC. Tengo el contacto NO del interruptor horario para el jog.
Y tengo un contacto seco NO para arranque y otro NC para parada de emergencia. Y como voy a tener una parada de emergencia (por falla externa) deberia incluir un pulsador de reset de falla.
Ya lo tengo armado, pero me falta hacer el cableado.
En un rato subo las fotos, y te envio por aqui como he hecho el conexionado para poder cablearlo segun me des tu opinion.

Saludos, dime a que hora podria encontrarte online, tengo el tablero a mi lado.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 15, 2012)

Como el sensor que usas es de dos hilos el cableado va de esa manera debido a que internamente el borne I tiene una resistencia de 500 Ohmios contectada con el - de la fuente a lo cual ya estarias cerrando el circuito, y se tiene una caida de tension en esos dos puntos que son proporcionales a la señal que le este llegando que por ejemplo para 4mA se tiene: 0.004 * 500 = 2V y para 20mA seria: 0.020 * 500= 10V.


El tema que toca confirmar es el de la falla externa por que por lo leido en el manual al parecer esta señal es (NO) de ser asi necesitarias agregar un rele para que esta señal quede funcionando en modo de lógica segura debido a que la vas a usar como parada de emergencia y en este tipo de señales de seguridad "NUNCA SE DEBEN USAR CONTACTOS ABIERTOS".

El tema de encontrarme Online es complicado por que trabajo en un centro de reparaciones para Variadores y pues no puedo estar pendiente a toda hora del compu, de todas formas escribe que yo trato de responde en cuanto se pueda.

Saludos


----------



## tesla (Ago 15, 2012)

Segun el conexionado de la entrada analogica de corriente la entrada es en el borne I y el otro es en el comun (CM), no en el borne 24, aun me han quedado duda de eso para empezar a tender la primera parte del cableado.

Entonces sacare del CM al (3) de los contactos NO y el (4) hacia el borne. Entonces esta configurado en NPN verdad?


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 16, 2012)

Haz esta prueba energiza el variador y mide entre el borne 24 e I si te aparecen los 24v en estos puntos que es lo mas seguro conectas tu sensor. Si en cambio al medir entre I y CM te da esa valor el sensor va a I pero por la configuracion que tiene el equipo al usar la fuente interna no es necesario puentear nada a menos que usaras un señal de 4 a 20 externa ahi si tendrias que referencia con CM.

Los contactos estan por defecto en esa configuración para evitar que en caso de que se aterrice el cable se dañe la fuente del VFD.

Saludos


----------



## tesla (Ago 16, 2012)

En NPN es logica negada asi como indica en el manual.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 16, 2012)

tesla dijo:


> En NPN es logica negada asi como indica en el manual.



La razon de esto es cuando se usa la fuente interna. Cuando se utiliza fuente externa se cambia la configuracion a PNP con el dip switch.

Saludos


----------



## tesla (Ago 16, 2012)

Claro, en la configuracion del manual es en npn, quiero saber si asi deberia configurar mis entradas digitales para la logica que necesito. Como te digo en el manual el conexionado me indica que la entrada va en el borne I y el segundo hilo al borne CM


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 16, 2012)

Cuando Utilizas un sensor a 3 hilos (24V, salida y comun) por supuesto que se usan las terminales I y CM respectivamente con el proposito de referenciar los dos comunes: el del sensor que se alimenta con una fuente externa y el del variador para asi poder medir el valor de corriente que se entrega hacia el VFD ; a este sensor se le llama de tipo activo , PERO como tu sensor es de dos hilos (sensor pasivo) requiere que se conecte como te lo he recomendado anteriormente.

En este link hay una explicación sobre este tipo de transductores (sensores) activos y pasivos.

Como las terminales se van a utilizar con la fuente interna del variador el switch SW S8 (página 16 del manual) dejalo en NPN.

Saludos


----------



## tesla (Ago 20, 2012)

Luis, lo estoy cableando para ponerlo en marcha. Estoy haciendo la siguiente disposicion de bornes.

El arranque sera a 2 hilos, ya que debo usar el rele encapsulado.
P1: Arranque 
P2: Parada de emergencia o de falla.
P3: Jog
P4: Habilitacion PID
P5: Reset de fallas

Para la entrada analogica seria probablemente asi:
El sensor es de 2 hilos ( positivo y negativo) El posivito al borne 24 y el negativo al borne I
Tengo una imagen de un ejemplo para un logo pero me imagino que podria ser similar.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 21, 2012)

La resistencia de 500Ω sobra ya que esta viene incorporada la interior del variador, por lo demas la conexion sería de esa manera(Recuerda que es entre el borne 24 y el borne I) Adjunto una imagen de como sería esta conexion.

Saludos


----------



## tesla (Ago 21, 2012)

Me quedo la duda de la paraba de emergencia, si el contacto es cerrado o abierto para activarlo. He cableado esa entrada con un contacto cerrado pero lo podria cambiar.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 21, 2012)

tesla dijo:


> Me quedo la duda de la paraba de emergencia, si el contacto es cerrado o abierto para activarlo. He cableado esa entrada con un contacto cerrado pero lo podria cambiar.



Si tienes razon debido a que el manual dice que es NO el paro por fallo externo a lo que tendrias que verificar y de ser asi usar el relé para dejarlo por lógica segura!

Saludos


----------



## tesla (Ago 22, 2012)

Para hacer una logica segura con el contacto NC, tendria que usar mas de un rele?
Habia pensado poner en serie con la bobina del rele el contacto remoto NC, y mandar el contacto auxiliar NC del rele en la entrada digital del VFD para que cuando se active se abra y no mande paro de emergencia, pero tengo la duda de que si en esos segundo que cambia de estado mandara la falla.
Hay alguna otra logica?


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 22, 2012)

NO utilices el contacto NC en serie con el paro de emergencia por que en caso de una emergencia el equipo  detendría el motor con la rampa de desaceleracion seteada y en este caso de falla se requieren desconectar los igbt's del motor inmediatamente.

Prueba si el equipo se va fallo con una señal NO, si asi lo hace entonces utilizas un rele cableando con el NC de tal manera que cuando se tenga la tension de 24 V el rele abra el contacto y en caso de presentarse la emergencia pulsas la emergencia y para el equipo.


Saludos


----------



## renzo1589 (Feb 9, 2013)

Para la conexion  del transductor  utilizar  la entrada (24) y si vas a utilizar en tension conectar en (V1) conectando  en paralelo con una resistencia en paralelo con CM (si TU SENSOR ESTA EN CORRIENTE)

ALIMENTAR EL SENSOR CON 24VDC .PARA CONECTAR EN CORRIENTE   CONECTARLO A  LA ENTRADA I NADA MAS
Viene por defecto en parametro H50 (0) para corriente cambiar  (1) PARA TENSION.

la entrada de 24vdc soporta hasta 300 mA asi que no tendras problemas. algunos variadores poseen 100mA lo cual usan una alimentacion externa


----------



## faes (May 6, 2016)

renzo1589 dijo:


> Para la conexion  del transductor  utilizar  la entrada (24) y si vas a utilizar en tension conectar en (V1) conectando  en paralelo con una resistencia en paralelo con CM (si TU SENSOR ESTA EN CORRIENTE)
> 
> ALIMENTAR EL SENSOR CON 24VDC .PARA CONECTAR EN CORRIENTE   CONECTARLO A  LA ENTRADA I NADA MAS
> Viene por defecto en parametro H50 (0) para corriente cambiar  (1) PARA TENSION.
> ...



Hola amigos. estuve echando un vistazo a las conversaciones anteriores y yop estoy en una situcion similar en la q no he podido conectar un transmisor de 4-20 mA para que me varie la velocidad en una motobomba .. estoy uisando el mismo variador LS iG5. Alguien podria ayudarme ?? que parametro debo programara para q me funcione??.. Gracias


----------



## ecotronico (May 9, 2016)

Hola faes,

Ese modelo también es comercializado por:

SANTERNO (Modelo: Sinus M)
http://www.santerno.com/br/produtos/automacao-industrial/inversores-de-frequencia/sinus-m.html

POWER ELECTRONICS (Modelo: SD250)
http://power-electronics.com/downloads/

Busca por ahí.


----------



## COSMICO (Jun 23, 2016)

Hola.
Ya que están hablando de variadores de frecuencia.
Una pregunta un poco tonta para asegurarme.
Puedo usar este circuito de lamparas en triangulo, para probarlo. La cosa es que no tengo un motor trifásico, ni como conseguirlo por el momento....


----------



## ecotronico (Jun 23, 2016)

Hola!

Tranquilo, la pregunta no es tonta.
La verdad eso depende del valor de tensión del equipo y de las lámparas:  220v? 380V? etc?

Por ejemplo, yo hago pruebas con lámparas / ampolletas, pero las conecto siempre en estrella, no en triángulo.

El motivo es que en estrella (o "Y") creas un punto común (o neutro) que te permite medir tensión de fase, o sea, puedes revisar cada una de las tres fases individualmente.
Con esa prueba te aseguras que la salida está balanceada.

También recomiendo hagas pruebas en bajas frecuencias para ver el brillo mientras parpadean.

Al final esta prueba podría llamarse de carga mínima y es muy útil.


----------



## nico200920 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hola a todos tengo dudas sobre un variador de frecuencia LS iG5A  no funciona bien no sale tension...
Enciende todo normal no muestra ninguna señal de error la targeta esta bien no tiene los iGB dañados todo esta bien a alguien le paso un problema similar??
Estaba trabajando normal el equipo Este problema se presento reciente


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 17, 2017)

Hola, bueno, hay que ver cómo está configurado los mandos de marcha. Ya sea por entrada digital, que puede ser por umbral o flanco, también puede accionarse por el panel o bien por entrada analógica.


----------



## dladystarlight (Feb 17, 2017)

Puede que tenga control de fases para el sentido de giro... Revisalo por si acaso


----------



## ecotronico (Feb 17, 2017)

Hola nico200920.

Tendrás que hacer diagnóstico del equipo, aislando el problema hasta encontrarlo.
Te recomiendo restaurar el variador a las configuraciones de fábrica.
Configúralo para hacer ponerlo en marcha en modo manual / local, sin motor.
Asegúrate de haber colocado bien la referencia / consigna de frecuencia (digamos, coloca >40Hz)  y arráncalo.
Mide con un buen voltímetro la tensión RMS de salida entre fases, y entre cada una de las fases y tierra: tienen que estar equilibradas.


----------

